
Hewlett Foundation offering $100,000 for design of automated essay grader - da5e
http://blog.coursekit.com/post/17766559470
======
mgallivan
That's ridiculous. Essays are already being shoe-horned into the
3-paragraph/introduction/conclusion format and (I believe) it's quite harmful
to budding writers.

An automated system of marking will mean two things:

1\. Students will write more essays because they can be marked faster but...
2\. The increased quantity will dictate an even more strict "style".

------
drallison
Hmmm.... more information here: <http://www.kaggle.com/c/asap-aes>. There are
three awards: 1st: $60,000, 2nd: $30,000, and 3rd: $10,000.

The award level seems low even though "[E]ach team maintains full, exclusive
and absolute rights to their intellectual property".

------
brmj
I suspect that any truly adequate automated essay grader would imply strong AI
or at the very least some optimization process good enough that it might as
well be strong AI.

------
veyron

        ...  to gage students’ work ...
    

Really? "gage"? This is an academic blog ...

